# The van Aaken SmartBox, two



## ralph-dot

Hi All, has anyone had one of these van Aaken SmartBoxs fitted to a 2.0 JTD Ducato (2002)? I am thinking about one and would like some feed back please.

Ralph


----------



## Don_Madge

Ralph,

This was a recent thread on the smart box.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-10366.html&highlight=van+aaken+smart+box

Don


----------



## ralph-dot

Thanks Don but that was mostly for the 2.8 Ducato, I was wondering if anyone had one on the 2.0 Ducato.

Ralph


----------



## 89564

Ralph52

If you read the thread highlighted by Don you will see that i am about to have a chip fitted to my 2ltr Nuevo.
TB Turbo claim that the 2 ltr engine should be intercooled before chipping as this will maximise the chip impact.
But at around 900pnds for a 'chip and cool' i am still thinking about it.

My chip of choice will probably be www.dieselchiptuning.com £387.
TB Turbo info at www.turboboost.co.uk

Nick


----------



## ralph-dot

Nick,

van Aarken are claming to improve the Bhp from 83 to 102 with just the smartbox and no intercooler.

Ralph


----------



## 89564

Ralph 52

Same boost for the power box as Van Aaken.

First van MOT is Jan 3rd and we will be re chipped on 4th or 5th.

Will report back to you on the extra :lol: /if any  low down torque we are hoping to find.

Nick


----------



## ralph-dot

Got my van Aaken SmartBox (£250+vat) last Thursday (two days to deliver), fitted it on Friday (15 mins and vary simple).

Took it out for a run on Tuesday and Wednesday this week, doing hills that I knew I would usually have to change down on (was also Christmas shopping) and didn’t, so it appears to do what it says on the box. At the moment I am quite happy with it but will report back after I have done a longer run in the spring.

Ralph


----------



## 89057

Where did you get it from at that price Ralph ?

Mark


----------



## ralph-dot

Saw the tip on this site last week that they where on offer.

From van Aaken, http://www.vanaaken.com

I spoke to Sean McGowan on 01344 467837.

Ralph


----------



## 89564

Van Aaken Smart Box now fitted to 2ltr HDI Peugeot on my Nuevo.
Insurance company informed by fax.

Although Suffolk has few hills with which to test the 'uprated' engine, initial feeling after 40 miles is that the engine has now far more torque in the lower gears and does not have to be' reved' as hard to make progress from stop up a hill.Just what i was looking for.  
Think it will prove to be a good investment but the Pyrenees in Spring will reveal the true answer.

Nick


----------



## 95818

HELLO 

Just purchased mine today had to pay 377 though :-( very excited to see what diffrence it makes


----------

